# What do you think of rosa feola?



## 997gt3r (Feb 24, 2019)

Same as in title


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Who is she? May we hear her sing?


----------



## 997gt3r (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks. A lovely voice well-used, though not one with much individuality of timbre or, it seems, expressive potential.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

997gt3r said:


>


I sometimes forget how beautiful opera can be. Lovely voice. No wonder Chopin loved Bellini... Pure lyric melody!

The same by Jessica Pratt, who I feel gets even more out of the same Bellini aria... wonderful, such emotion!... what I feel that opera at its best is about: 




PS. What a woman!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Rosa Feola will be singing Gilda at the Met in the coming season.
I think she has an absolutely charming and lovely voice, if not a particularly distinctive one. She should make a fine Gilda.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Respectable, and witha pleasant timbre, but lacking a strong lower voice as with most modern singers.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I saw her in _gazza ladra_ at La Scala. She was perfect for that role. I agree with what others here have said and would add that it lacks power, however she has a fine sense of phrasing and musicality so worth seeing.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Thanks. A lovely voice well-used, though not one with much individuality of timbre or, it seems, expressive potential.


More often than not today's singers have a more homogeneous, less individualistic sound than wht we heard decades ago. I don't mind that in a house, but not on recordings... which largely don't exist for today's stars. Different world than from the 20th century.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> More often than not today's singers have a more homogeneous, less individualistic sound than wht we heard decades ago. I don't mind that in a house, but not on recordings... which largely don't exist for today's stars. Different world than from the 20th century.


I agree with this in general. I think there are two reasons for this. One is that casting directors seem to be more interested in good if not exceptional technique and an attractive sound, rather than _voices_. The other is that up until the middle of the 20th century good teachers were showing their students how to use their own voices to sing with, whereas today it seems to be about making a certain type of beautiful sound, which is a different application of the technique. Nilsson and Price both had distinctively different sounds and yet were both sopranos. Their speaking voices were different as well. I think singing has lost that connection between the spoken voice and how we sing.

N.


----------

